# where do I improve



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

some folks are better than others at certain things, if you were to improve in the Tape trade other than posting bogus sheep pics on dwt:nuke:, anyway where would you improve:w00t:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

materials .


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

ok moe tell Dr. Zook more details, we can give a fix:blink:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I need to pick my feet up higher in the morning so I don't trip on cords.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mudslingr said:


> I need to pick my feet up higher in the morning so I don't trip on cords.


Ain't that the truth!!!


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Unfortunately it is. :lol:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Dr. Zook says keep good diet, you would be surprised how much life changed after intense study on foods


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Dr. Zook says keep good diet, you would be surprised how much life changed after intense study on foods


beer and cheetos? That count?:blink:


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

finding a faster way to coat corner bead !


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

pipercub17 said:


> finding a faster way to coat corner bead !


8 &10" box


----------



## pipercub17 (Feb 26, 2010)

someone needs to build a better box for bead


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

be faster on my stilts


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Now that is one video that I would love to see


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

pipercub17 said:


> someone needs to build a better box for bead


blueline is great for that :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> be faster on my stilts


Well Ice, since there is no video forthcoming, you will just have to watch this guy. 2Buck will love this, stilts and hockey.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWJUHjrR5cI


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

wanna see 2Buck with his big belly doing that


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

gazman said:


> Well Ice, since there is no video forthcoming, you will just have to watch this guy. 2Buck will love this, stilts and hockey.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWJUHjrR5cI


all we need to see now is a sheep on the ice now:thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Cool


----------

